# NS Proto Type Two



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

See! See! It's not just me! HAHA. The Proto TT is a super fun board. I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

It’s at the point where these new guys need to be cross referenced to see if their an alt-account for another.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

it took me two weeks of denial to finally give up my type2 because of the lack of pop. It's a fun board, but there are a lot of fun boards out there. everyone has different preferences. I prefer the funslinger and 25 over the type2. I need to try out more NS's though, especially the new shapes.

@wasabicanuk didn't you only ride like 2 boards? (it's too early in the morning to phrase this without sounding californian or a douche sorry)


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

jae said:


> it took me two weeks of denial to finally give up my type2 because of the lack of pop. It's a fun board, but there are a lot of fun boards out there. everyone has different preferences. I prefer the funslinger and 25 over the type2. I need to try out more NS's though, especially the new shapes.
> 
> @wasabicanuk didn't you only ride like 2 boards? (it's too early in the morning to phrase this without sounding californian or a douche sorry)


:laughat2: No worries Jae, I was just joking around with my post. It's true, I have not ridden many different boards. But to be fair, I have demoed several different Burton boards. I don't claim to be an expert. I just know what I like. And no the OP is not my alt-account. LOL


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

WasabiCanuck said:


> See! See! It's not just me! HAHA. The Proto TT is a super fun board. I can't recommend it enough.


Ur not the only one :happy:. I like mine - women's version - equally well.

PS: I've ridden more than two boards


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm wondering if a lot of the people who find the TT to lack pop have noticed the same in other CRC boards or if they've ridden other CRC boards. They pop differently IMO. I can be lazy loading up a board and I find that boards with camber between the bindings are easier to "find" the pop if that makes sense. If you try to get lazy with rocker between your feet it's not going to give you much back in return.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

neni said:


> Ur not the only one :happy:. I like mine - women's version - equally well.
> 
> PS: I've ridden more than two boards


but are you recommending it to everyone making it seem like it's a godly board that makes everything else a piece of shit? is it the best board you ever had? 


linvillegorge said:


> I'm wondering if a lot of the people who find the TT to lack pop have noticed the same in other CRC boards or if they've ridden other CRC boards. They pop differently IMO. I can be lazy loading up a board and I find that boards with camber between the bindings are easier to "find" the pop if that makes sense. If you try to get lazy with rocker between your feet it's not going to give you much back in return.


I didn't have this problem with the rest of NS's lineup. was riding a funslinger around last week. My first board was a CRC that pops fine. At first I thought it was me, but seems like a lot of people agree with me. I just write my experiences because my board may have been a dud. I've been trying to get my head over it, and I ask everyone who rides a type2 how the pop is. it seems like it's split 60-40(arbitrary numbers I pulled out of my ass) that it has no pop. I've ridden the demo 157 type2 before and it rode the same but had noticeably different flex than my 160 type2. stiffer tip/tail with a softer torsional flex on the demo, mine had softer tip/tail with a noticeably stiffer torsional flex. 

I've never ridden a HD, but weren't they also notorious for having no pop either?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It seems odd to me that no one complains about a lack of pop out of The West. The TT is basically just a twinned up version of The West.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

jae said:


> but are you recommending it to everyone making it seem like it's a godly board that makes everything else a piece of shit? is it the best board you ever had?


This doesn't exist; Sure, I've declared boards to be the best I ever had, but there's always a but. No board will ever excell in everything. It's against physics. There's only a "best board ever" for a specific terrain/rider/purpose. 

For afternoon crowded groomer hop around n lazy no care in the world bump cruising n throw a carve if there's an empty space? Yes, it is my current favourite. It _was_ a positive surprize. And since it's such an easy to ride deck, yes, I recommend it to my friends who only ride few days a year. 

I get your point, tho. However, turning something good down just because some rave overly is equally unjustified as the "over-stoke", IMHO.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, different strokes for different folks. Like I hate magnetraction. HATE IT. Won't even consider a board that has magnetraction, any flavor of it. I've rode the milder versions, hate them too. I just don't like it. Other folks absolutely love it. That doesn't make me right and them wrong or vice versa, it's just different strokes for different folks.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I believe the consensus is it's a great board but it may or may not have pop YMMV. Nobody I've talked to has hated the board, including myself, just the pop has been a major turn off for many. It is something that people should expect. I've never been critical of the type2, just objective. The type2 hype has been boarder line fanatical, hell look at my first review of the type 2. I'm pretty sure I wrote magic a couple times, but that was before it was full release and many people didn't have access to the board. 

Sure this isn't a professional(term used loosely) review like angry, TGR, or board archives(I like this one a lot) but lots of people lurk these forums and they should get the full picture, not just the hyped up portions. 

ps I hate mag too, but I'm always willing to ride another one in hopes that it'll change my mind.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> It’s at the point where these new guys need to be cross referenced to see if their an alt-account for another.


This x1000. Can these Fanboy accounts please fuck off and die already? You're hurting the brand, not helping it. 


Great board, terrible pop. I've ridden plenty of CRC before and since, Funslinger and Forum Destroyer Double Dog both stood out as being far more poppy. Custom FV too.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I very seriously doubt these are "NS accounts". Pretty sure Vince (TheChaiman on here) handles all of NS's activities on the forum.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I very seriously doubt these are "NS accounts". Pretty sure Vince (TheChaiman on here) handles all of NS's activities on the forum.


Oh I didn't mean to imply they were sent from NS, I'll edit my above post. Vince is a solid guy for sure, these fanboy posts are just getting annoying and water down the actual useful posts about the brand or boards as well.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Oh I didn't mean to imply they were sent from NS, I'll edit my above post. Vince is a solid guy for sure, these fanboy posts are just getting annoying and water down the actual useful posts about the brand or boards as well.


More likely than fanboys these accounts are from one (or more) of the 'online presence' consultants/optimizers engaged by NS. Guys that do SEO, email marketing, leave reviews - and post on message boards like this one.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> More likely than fanboys these accounts are from one (or more) of the 'online presence' consultants/optimizers engaged by NS. Guys that do SEO, email marketing, leave reviews - and post on message boards like this one.


So, why do no other snowboard brands seem to have the same type of posts?
They don't engage 'online presence' consultants/optimizers? (I've never heard of these btw.)


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

SnowDragon said:


> So, why do no other snowboard brands seem to have the same type of posts?
> They don't engage 'online presence' consultants/optimizers? (I've never heard of these btw.)


fake yelp reviews and the such. I've had these guys threaten to leave my business a bad review because I wouldn't hear them out before and just hung up on them. yelp used to be good, but I can't trust it worth shit unless it has 1k+ reviews. even then can't fully trust yelp.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

SnowDragon said:


> So, why do no other snowboard brands seem to have the same type of posts?
> They don't engage 'online presence' consultants/optimizers? (I've never heard of these btw.)


I am sure some other snowboard companies also do it, but NS has been more savvy/aggressive than most on internet marketing esp. social media stuff. Case in point: AFAIK NS is the only brand that has a deal with this forum.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

NS is one of a few snowboarding brands that has an actual warm body on these forums. He reads and writes here, actually interacts with members. It doesn’t seem likely he would want to hire actors to spread fake testimonials on people he knows can see through the bs.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jae said:


> fake yelp reviews and the such. I've had these guys threaten to leave my business a bad review because I wouldn't hear them out before and just hung up on them. yelp used to be good, but I can't trust it worth shit unless it has 1k+ reviews. even then can't fully trust yelp.


Yes, stuff like that. We get proposals all the time (10 5* reviews for whatever $). Sometimes the other way around in pseudo blackmail (hire us for SEO consultancy and/or other services to 'manage the risk' of getting bad reviews).


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> NS is one of a few snowboarding brands that has an actual warm body on these forums. He reads and writes here, actually interacts with members. It doesn’t seem likely he would want to hire actors to spread fake testimonials on people he knows can see through the bs.


Not what I was saying: I never suggested that NS expressly commissioned such fake reviews or even had knowledge of their service providers doing this (if that is indeed the case) - they might or might not.
But some of these 'advisors' are far from organized and professional outfits and do not exercise a great deal of control over the guys they hire. Some guy might have thought that this wass a good idea and just ran with it.

Sure, it could be sanctioned from the top/NS, but I am not suggesting that (and I'm not aware of anything that suggests that).


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

As a marketing platform, SBF is not what an over zealous online marketer would target. Too few impressions, too many informed opinions = bullshit does not stick. 

Yelp and FB are extremely juicy breeding grounds for these pests. Fortunately, SBF is not nearly as attractive to them as we might think.

And if there is an idiot who thought this was a good idea, my condolences. Your educations, if any, have been completely wasted. Go back to marketing 101, or better yet get another job.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> As a marketing platform, SBF is not what an over zealous online marketer would target. Too few impressions, too many informed opinions = bullshit does not stick.
> 
> Yelp and FB are extremely juicy breeding grounds for these pests. Fortunately, SBF is not nearly as attractive to them as we might think.


And they sure as hell are on those other platforms. Again, the presence here is just a small part of it - another reason why it might not have been run up the chain.



robotfood99 said:


> And if there is an idiot who thought this was a good idea, my condolences. Your educations, if any, have been completely wasted. Go back to marketing 101, or better yet get another job.


'You' as in me?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

SGboarder said:


> 'You' as in me?




What? NO! I meant the dimwitted ‘advisors’ you described.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> What? NO! I meant the dimwitted ‘advisors’ you described.


Keep in mind that they are likely just guys sitting in front of a computer in India or China and have never seen snow, let alone ridden a board. They are just minions and have no idea/don't care whether any individual post/review/picture sticks (ie has an impact or not).


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

SGboarder said:


> Keep in mind that they are likely just guys sitting in front of a computer in India or China and have never seen snow, let alone ridden a board. They are just minions and have no idea/don't care whether any individual post/review/picture sticks (ie has an impact or not).




Right, I know how these shops work. Which is all the more reason I doubt a brand who has a presence here would go that route. If its someone that never reads the forums, he might think $.50 an impression is a great way to raise awareness.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I actually think it’s a false flag. Someone that’s trolling to make this place look over the top fanboy.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

well.. judging by the amount of content and the quality(fluid english with/without slang) of the posts, I'd have to assume he's local(merican) and part of a packaged deal. I.e. we'll make your board #1 in feeds and google reports and give you some guerilla marketing for X amount of dollars.

either that or like sabatoa said, one person who tore his ACL and is fucking with these forums making the proto the new burton vapor.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*the plot thickens... spicy!*


----------



## Osman31ci (Jan 16, 2018)

linvillegorge said:


> It seems odd to me that no one complains about a lack of pop out of The West. The TT is basically just a twinned up version of The West.


Good point !


----------



## Osman31ci (Jan 16, 2018)

SGboarder said:


> More likely than fanboys these accounts are from one (or more) of the 'online presence' consultants/optimizers engaged by NS. Guys that do SEO, email marketing, leave reviews - and post on message boards like this one.


Wow you guys are funny. For the record, I have no affiliation with Never Summer or any other snowboard related company or website for that matter. Know nothing about marketing or advertising side of things. But I can talk to you about manufacturing and craftsmanship all day long. I never had come across Never Summer boards until 2 years ago. I was never a fan boy. If anything I used to be a Burton fan. "Used to be" until last week. 

I would love to be a team rider for Never Summer cause I just became a huge fan of their boards. I've been riding for 20+ years with mostly camber boards. I used to think all boards were similar. When it was time to buy a new one, I found this forum and started researching just like the rest of you. I did my homework and shortlisted a bunch of boards as ideal candidates that were available for demo in Colorado. 

My opinion was strictly personal preference just like all the other posts here. I just rode the Proto Type Two and now I'm absolutely in love with it. Simple as that. Why is that such a big deal?

I really think that people who simply point out to the interesting "lack of pop" non-sense are misleading people.

What's really mind boggling to me is the fact that, there are so many of the same gang of people that bad-mouth Never Summer boards and feed into this crazy propaganda. Maybe some of you got burned out of a warranty issue or some shit like that and now you have the audacity to criticize arguably the best board NS makes.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

osman31ci said:


> wow you guys are funny. For the record, i have no affiliation with never summer or any other snowboard related company or website for that matter. Know nothing about marketing or advertising side of things. But i can talk to you about manufacturing and craftsmanship all day long. I never had come across never summer boards until 2 years ago. I was never a fan boy. If anything i used to be a burton fan. "used to be" until last week.
> 
> I would love to be a team rider for never summer cause i just became a huge fan of their boards. I've been riding for 20+ years with mostly camber boards. I used to think all boards were similar. When it was time to buy a new one, i found this forum and started researching just like the rest of you. I did my homework and shortlisted a bunch of boards as ideal candidates that were available for demo in colorado.
> 
> ...


1234567890


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I got burned by my board not having pop. stop making new accounts and stop posting about the same stuff brah. 

didn't know @SGboarder had humor. I always thought he was dead inside. lol


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Osman31ci said:


> My opinion was strictly personal preference just like all the other posts here. I just rode the Proto Type Two and now I'm absolutely in love with it. Simple as that. Why is that such a big deal?


Good for you. It's not a big deal, its just that...



Osman31ci said:


> I really think that people who simply point out to the interesting "lack of pop" non-sense are misleading people.


Your opinion is valid and other's view of lack of pop is non-sense?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

jae said:


> but are you recommending it to everyone making it seem like it's a godly board that makes everything else a piece of shit? is it the best board you ever had?
> 
> I didn't have this problem with the rest of NS's lineup. was riding a funslinger around last week. My first board was a CRC that pops fine. At first I thought it was me, but seems like a lot of people agree with me. I just write my experiences because my board may have been a dud. I've been trying to get my head over it, and I ask everyone who rides a type2 how the pop is. it seems like it's split 60-40(arbitrary numbers I pulled out of my ass) that it has no pop. I've ridden the demo 157 type2 before and it rode the same but had noticeably different flex than my 160 type2. stiffer tip/tail with a softer torsional flex on the demo, mine had softer tip/tail with a noticeably stiffer torsional flex.
> 
> I've never ridden a HD, but weren't they also notorious for having no pop either?


But to be fair. Aren’t you and 1 or 2 other guys on every Proto type two thread (and there’s lots of them)telling everybody that it has no pop? 

Shoulda the OP be able to tell people that it does have pop and that he loves it? 

I for one have had this board a few times. After going away and buying many many different boards. I just got it back in my quiver last week. It is the best board I have ever owned hands down. I don’t notice a lack of pop. I’d say it’s average.

I didn’t go start a thread about how awesome I truly think this board is because I gave my opinion two years ago. But damn, I really wanted to last week.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

ek9max said:


> But to be fair. Aren’t you and 1 or 2 other guys on every Proto type two thread (and there’s lots of them)telling everybody that it has no pop?
> 
> Shoulda the OP be able to tell people that it does have pop and that he loves it?
> 
> ...


the thing is, OP is making 6 different accounts and makes new threads about the same shit. I just write that it may/may not have pop. I always say it's a great board but it's a dead fish. After that OP or his alts labels me as anti-NS. I'm being objective compared to his fanaticism. 

It's a great board, but it's not the best board. there is no such thing. we all ride differently and we prefer different things. 

honestly across the board, if 6/10 people say it has no pop, and the other 4 says it does, it doesn't make the 4 people wrong and it doesn't make the 6 people right. It does show the fluctuation of build though.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Whoa, I've just bought 3 Never Summer Proto Type 2's thanks to this review.

Thanks!!

I'll write a review soon once I put it on snow. But so far the boards look awesome. I agree, it's crazy awesome.

Will probably review it together with my new Ruroc.

Haters will hate.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

jae said:


> honestly across the board, if 6/10 people say it has no pop, and the other 4 says it does, it doesn't make the 4 people wrong and it doesn't make the 6 people right. It does show the fluctuation of build though.


Less likely build and more likely the rider's style and frame of reference. 

Let's be real, there is simply is NO way that a Proto TT will pop like a Custom X. The latter is a freaking reflex bow!

Depending how you pop and what you are comparing the Proto TT to (other board's you have ridden) it probably feels like like great pop or terrible pop.

My best guess is that the Proto TT has pretty mediocre pop when compared to the full spectrum of boards out there, but it's a mid flexing CRC board so that makes sense. If you want pop that will shoot you to the moon, you diminish the ride quality in other ways. The Proto TT is a board designed to do most things well.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

jae said:


> the thing is, OP is making 6 different accounts and makes new threads about the same shit. I just write that it may/may not have pop. I always say it's a great board but it's a dead fish. After that OP or his alts labels me as anti-NS. I'm being objective compared to his fanaticism.
> 
> It's a great board, but it's not the best board. there is no such thing. we all ride differently and we prefer different things.
> 
> honestly across the board, if 6/10 people say it has no pop, and the other 4 says it does, it doesn't make the 4 people wrong and it doesn't make the 6 people right. It does show the fluctuation of build though.


Oh. Ya that is super lame if it’s the same guy creating new accounts to post.


----------



## JPopster (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi fellow riders. I was going to start a new thread but I came across this one.. I tested one of these boards and loved it too. Kinda undecided on the size though. They have only 2 left at my local shop here in VA. Size 157 and 158X. 

After watchin TJ (huge fan) and Keane's reviews I really wanna learn to ride switch more but more importantly work on my carving skills (particularly Euro carves). Can you guys help me choose a size? If these two sizes are not right for me, I can order a different size. 

6ft weight 180lbs size 10.5 boots (in between sizes). Do I need to get a wide board to be able to do these Euro Carves on this board? I currently ride a 156 and my boots overhang too much to even attempt Euro carves.. 

They also have a Maverix 160 - this would be too big for me right? However, according to the shop sales guy the effective edge would be the same on this compared to the Proto TT regardless of the length. But he said it's a softer board. I just love the look of this board too.. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

JPopster said:


> Hi fellow riders. I was going to start a new thread but I came across this one.. I tested one of these boards and loved it too. Kinda undecided on the size though. They have only 2 left at my local shop here in VA. Size 157 and 158X.
> 
> After watchin TJ (huge fan) and Keane's reviews I really wanna learn to ride switch more but more importantly work on my carving skills (particularly Euro carves). Can you guys help me choose a size? If these two sizes are not right for me, I can order a different size.
> 
> ...


Get the 158X Proto TT. It won't feel too wide, the center rocker makes it incredibly nimble/maneuverable and you'll appreciate the extra width once you progress those eurocarves.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

JPopster said:


> Hi fellow riders. I was going to start a new thread but I came across this one.. I tested one of these boards and loved it too. Kinda undecided on the size though. They have only 2 left at my local shop here in VA. Size 157 and 158X.
> 
> After watchin TJ (huge fan) and Keane's reviews I really wanna learn to ride switch more but more importantly work on my carving skills (particularly Euro carves). Can you guys help me choose a size? If these two sizes are not right for me, I can order a different size.
> 
> ...


Solid choice!! nothing screams Eurocarve like a NS.

I'm a belieber. In fact I like the graphics so much, I've upgraded my wardrobe with matching Ed Hardy wear. Even got a couple bandanas


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

JPopster said:


> Hi fellow riders. I was going to start a new thread but I came across this one.. I tested one of these boards and loved it too. Kinda undecided on the size though. They have only 2 left at my local shop here in VA. Size 157 and 158X.
> 
> After watchin TJ (huge fan) and Keane's reviews I really wanna learn to ride switch more but more importantly work on my carving skills (particularly Euro carves). Can you guys help me choose a size? If these two sizes are not right for me, I can order a different size.
> 
> ...


155x or 158x for the type2, 157 or 160 maverix would work on local conditions. size down for maneuverability, size up for stability/float(when riding pow)/edge hold. if euro's are your bag, going up 3cm won't hurt at all.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

poopresearch said:


> Less likely build and more likely the rider's style and frame of reference.
> 
> Let's be real, there is simply is NO way that a Proto TT will pop like a Custom X. The latter is a freaking reflex bow!
> 
> ...


beating a dead horse. 

Never compared it to a traditional camber or any cambered board for that. I compared it to the softer funslinger which has mediocre pop. rider's style and frame of reference is taken into consideration, I'm asking over the internet and they can be lying for all I know, but why lie about it? I'm sick of talking about the pop but someone has to do it. they had the same problems with the previous proto HD if I recall correctly, but I'm not going to sift through looking for old reviews on a board that isn't made anymore.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not gonna lie bro, I find it hard to believe that you're sick of talking about your take on the Proto TT and it's level of pop. You sure are persistent about it for one who claims to be sick of doing it.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Not gonna lie bro, I find it hard to believe that you're sick of talking about your take on the Proto TT and it's level of pop. You sure are persistent about it for one who claims to be sick of doing it.


that is up to you.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just saying man, it's kinda funny when you talk about beating a dead horse and being sick of something all the while beating the skeleton of what used to be a dead horse and doing exactly what you claim to be sick of doing.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Just saying man, it's kinda funny when you talk about beating a dead horse and being sick of something all the while beating the skeleton of what used to be a dead horse and doing exactly what you claim to be sick of doing.


nah, you don't get the context of what I'm sick of, you're beating the wrong horse.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poopresearch said:


> Let's be real, there is simply is NO way that a Proto TT will pop like a Custom X. The latter is a freaking reflex bow!


Or a Custom.
Or a DOA.
Or a Free Thinker.
Or a Endeavor Live.
Or a Ride Machete.
Or a Mountain Twin.
Or a Yes Greats.
Or a Scott Stevens.
Or a Mercury.

And the list goes on.....
and on.
and on.

Neither does the Ripsaw for that matter, which is.... pretty much NS answer to the CX.

That said... they CAN'T make it as poppy. I think people get mistaken.... NS CAN make a poppy board if they wanted to; but they are limited by 1) their profiles and 2) their target audience.

The previous Proto 1 was more poppy... but on that board you got bucked around like a ping pong ball.

Still.... that was probably the #1 most hyped board ever. I kinda wonder..... which board got more fake hype? the Proto 1 or the Proto 2?
hmmmm tough one.

If you take away the people getting "extended demo" boards from NS.... then the amount of people who "love" them becomes quite a bit more limited. Even in this forum. If you go to the real world...... I think I've seen like 3 Type 2's ever.

So let's say....... there's about 20 people in love with the board. 16 are getting "extended demo" boards from NS. Two are fake new accounts. That leaves about 2. Sounds about right.

So count me in.
We're 3 now.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jae said:


> nah, you don't get the context of what I'm sick of, you're beating the wrong horse.


Ok, I'll help you beat it.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> If you go to the real world...... I think I've seen like 3 Type 2's ever.


Here I think the Type 2 and DOA are the 2 most common twins I notice being ridden. I know 4 guys with this years DOA and 3 with the Type 2, and see countless more on the hill. Usually neither of which being used for their intended purpose... 

...That's ignoring the Villain and Huck Knife, because I swear to god everyone in this town has access to Salomon Pro Deals :chin:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Or a Custom.
> Or a DOA.
> Or a Free Thinker.
> Or a Endeavor Live.
> ...


Jesus Christ, talk about living in a bubble and then projecting that bubble as reality to the rest of the world...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Jesus Christ, talk about living in a bubble and then projecting that bubble as reality to the rest of the world...


Agree. I'm moving to Colorado next.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I didn't realize this was still going on...

1)i see type 2s all over the place here in new england. they also do actually sell out of most shops. 

2)most of those people i see them on cant ride

3)I own a type 2 and like it quite a bit and call myself a mediocre at best rider

4)i also have a funslinger that i guess has more pop but it's also shorter and easier to lift in general. 

5)the type 2 is far from the poppiest board that I have ridden but I would say that it's sufficient for what it is

6)i like lists

7) what the f**k did the horses do and why are we beating them?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kriegs13 said:


> I didn't realize this was still going on...
> 
> 1)i see type 2s all over the place here in new england. they also do actually sell out of most shops.
> 
> ...


The horse is a metaphor. 

So for each fake accounter, I say we sacrifice a dead horse and beat it up.

I'm down.

PS - no horses were harmed in the making of this thread.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Well for one thing, I'm pretty sure I could jump higher on a horse than a Type 2...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Well for one thing, I'm pretty sure I could jump higher on a horse than a Type 2...


I want to see video proof


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

neni said:


> I want to see video proof


:eyetwitch2: Ahhhh shit. I've been on a horse once... Managed to stay on it but it kept firmly planted on the ground and well under snowboarding speed haha.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> I want to see video proof


I found this on Phredder's YouTube account:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> :eyetwitch2: Ahhhh shit. I've been on a horse once... Managed to stay on it but it kept firmly planted on the ground and well under snowboarding speed haha.


No worries. A year of weekly lessons will get you to the point where you may begin to tackle a 30cm cavaletti without hurting yourself. I can wait


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

neni said:


> No worries. A year of weekly lessons will get you to the point where you may begin to tackle a 30cm cavaletti without hurting yourself. I can wait


With enough duct tape and a well enough trained horse I'm sure it's possible >


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dead horses don't have pop... 

nobody does yoga pants anymore?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

jae said:


> dead horses don't have pop...
> 
> 
> 
> nobody does yoga pants anymore?




Only the horses...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

jae said:


> dead horses don't have pop...


Your wound is deep but with years and years of therapy you might still have a chance to get over the #poplessness yet... Don't lose hope!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Your wound is deep but with years and years of therapy you might still have a chance to get over the #poplessness yet... Don't lose hope!


the rage will never be broken!


----------



## Osman31ci (Jan 16, 2018)

linvillegorge said:


> Just saying man, it's kinda funny when you talk about beating a dead horse and being sick of something all the while beating the skeleton of what used to be a dead horse and doing exactly what you claim to be sick of doing.


EXACTLY ! And for whatever reason they also seem to think I have multiple accounts or that I work for NS or some bs. These people are delusional.


----------



## JPopster (Jan 26, 2018)

F1EA said:


> Or a Custom.
> Or a DOA.
> Or a Free Thinker.
> Or a Endeavor Live.
> ...


Only the Mountain Twin and the Custom X on that list are more poppy than a Proto TT. Custom X is a very advanced rider board imho, not forgiving in the least bit. Would love to own a MT. 

The Machete sucks balls. DOA is overrated.. too many people have it because it's so darn cheap. That's my two cents..

Regarding target audience.. lol Chris Corning is all I gotto say. I had the chance to see him in person. I got depressed after I saw what he did on a Never Summer Proto.. he is the dopest rider. I used to think I was fearless until that day I witnessed amazin. 

target audience haha..


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

jae said:


> neni said:
> 
> 
> > Ur not the only one
> ...


It’s not just you. I rode this back to back with a Lib Tech Terrain wrecker, just because I missed CRC boards since riding camber the last 3 seasons.

Terrain Wrecker blew the TT away in the pop department. 

The Proto TT is fun, but NS should go back to building it the way they did the first season it was released. To me, that and the Heritage were the two best boards they’ve built, and they got rid of both....


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

poopresearch said:


> jae said:
> 
> 
> > honestly across the board, if 6/10 people say it has no pop, and the other 4 says it does, it doesn't make the 4 people wrong and it doesn't make the 6 people right. It does show the fluctuation of build though.
> ...


Rome Mod Rocker, Terrain Wrecker, Capita DOA, Yes Greats, Arbor Coda, Burton Custom....

Must I go on? All boards in the same category, all boards with more pop.

I’ve said this before, but I think what people like is the dampness, and added loose feel of the camber profile in their version of CRC. NS decks are confidence inspiring because they eat any Terrain. They are also very quick edge to edge due to the larger rocker hump than Lib Tech. 

But for board feel, pop, Park, there are loads of better options.

It’s a fun board that can ridden anywhere, but let’s call the spade a spade. It is on the weaker end of the spectrum for pop compared with their comp set


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> It’s not just you. I rode this back to back with a Lib Tech Terrain wrecker, just because I missed CRC boards since riding camber the last 3 seasons.
> 
> Terrain Wrecker blew the TT away in the pop department.
> 
> The Proto TT is fun, but NS should go back to building it the way they did the first season it was released. To me, that and the Heritage were the two best boards they’ve built, and they got rid of both....


IMO The West is an upgrade over the Heritage in every way and I loved the Heritage.

Also IMO the 25 is the best board they ever built and it was just a one year run.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Osman31ci said:


> EXACTLY ! And for whatever reason they also seem to think I have multiple accounts or that I work for NS or some bs. These people are delusional.


Yep. Bunch of wanks.

You tell em bro.

Personally, I couldn't be happier running into his thread. I bought 3 NeverSummers because of it and I couldn't be happier.

Bought a Proto type 1, a Type 2 and put down a deposit on the Type 3. 

With their new reverse double ripsaw camber and extra pop tart flavour rods. I hear the Type 3 will address all the "pop" issues with the Type 2. Not that it has any. But to appease the haters. That'll teach em.

But it's going to be the best board ever built. And made in America. Hell yeah.

IMO.


----------



## Osman31ci (Jan 16, 2018)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Rome Mod Rocker, Terrain Wrecker, Capita DOA, Yes Greats, Arbor Coda, Burton Custom....
> 
> Must I go on? All boards in the same category, all boards with more pop.
> 
> ...


I find that the turn initiation is a big factor too. It is not just about the pop. NS boards turn easier, less catchy and so much fun overall. Been ridin for 20+ years.. I owned a Custom twin. Used to love that board. But I can do all the tricks with far less effort on any NS board compared to my old camber boards. 

I guess we all define liveliness differently. Based on super quick edge to edge and easier 180s and 360s, I find NS boards to be tons of fun. Im in far worse fitness but I can spend more time on these hybrid camber boards at park.. 

Now if I can get my hands on a Shaper board on sum legit deep pow.. hope it snows in Utah in Feb.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I see a lot of never summer boards around Banff also. A bunch of type two's and funslingers.

See a lot of DOA. Great board and a GREAT price.

I've owned a lot of boards in a short amount of time. I 100% like the proto type 2 the best for all around resort riding. It's great on groomers, good in the park, and good enough for light alberta pow when we get it. 

I typically have a more pow oriented board for BC trips.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Yep. Bunch of wanks.
> 
> You tell em bro.
> 
> ...


I'd buy the type 3 the second it came out. hahaha


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> I see a lot of never summer boards around Banff also. A bunch of type two's and funslingers.
> 
> See a lot of DOA. Great board and a GREAT price.


Aw yeah. Looks like the fine shredders in Banff know what's up.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> I'd buy the type 3 the second it came out. hahaha


The enhanced camber version or the double ripsaw?

The hell with it I'm going for both.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

F1EA said:


> The enhanced camber version or the double ripsaw?
> 
> The hell with it I'm going for both.


ehh I'm gonna hold off until the informative reviews from TGR and SBPC


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Never Summer on this forum is becoming like the iPhone vs Android arguments. 

Helpless Apple iSheep that buy iPhones every year because it has a new colour. And Hater Android lovers that have no reason to hate apple at all except to feel good about themselves. 

I think I fall in the middle. I actually really enjoy never summer board because they work best for me. And I've tried so many boards that I know what works for me. And even then, I still go out and try new boards that come out to see if they work better for me. I haven't found a better all around board than the Proto Type 2 that works better for me.....

Been riding for almost 5 years with 60-70 days per season consistently. So I'm far from being a pro, but I'm far from being a noob either.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> Never Summer on this forum is becoming like the iPhone vs Android arguments.
> 
> Helpless Apple iSheep that buy iPhones every year because it has a new colour. And Hater Android lovers that have no reason to hate apple at all except to feel good about themselves.
> 
> ...


Except that Apple and Android are actually both pretty decent


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Except that Apple and Android are actually both pretty decent


Haha. Nice one.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Except that Apple and Android are actually both pretty decent


Its perpetually nice for Apple users to discover 2 year old technology.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Its perpetually nice for Apple users to discover 2 year old technology.


Here we go.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

ek9max said:


> I see a lot of never summer boards around Banff also. A bunch of type two's and funslingers.
> 
> See a lot of DOA. Great board and a GREAT price.


Yeah I touched on that earlier, definitely a big presence here but also the vast majority of those riding them _should_ be on something else. 



Phedder said:


> Here I think the Type 2 and DOA are the 2 most common twins I notice being ridden. I know 4 guys with this years DOA and 3 with the Type 2, and see countless more on the hill. Usually neither of which being used for their intended purpose...
> 
> ...That's ignoring the Villain and Huck Knife, because I swear to god everyone in this town has access to Salomon Pro Deals :chin:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Its perpetually nice for Apple users to discover 2 year old technology.


hahahah

Nah.

I've had both. Both are good. Cant say I prefer either.

Apple comes up with some new stuff every once in a while. But in general, it's mostly bug free and super slick interface even if 2 yrs "late".

Android has a bunch of new stuff that's usually loaded with bugs or patchy interfaces.

I have Android now, but see absolutely no advantage altogether over my previous iPhones... But still, I doubt I'll go back to iphone.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> Haha. Nice one.


:skibanana::skibanana:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Phedder said:


> Yeah I touched on that earlier, definitely a big presence here but also the vast majority of those riding them _should_ be on something else.


I think that's true for just about everyone who is riding a true twin as their primary board.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

honestly if they made a proto 3 and gave it half the pop of the DoA I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jae said:


> honestly if they made a proto 3 and gave it half the pop of the DoA I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


So what's a NeverSummer West?

Poor board. Missed the hype train.

Still.... wouldn't match up that well against other brands' offerings, but at least it's an option for those looking for a Proto.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

all i got to say is:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

F1EA said:


> So what's a NeverSummer West?
> 
> Poor board. Missed the hype train.
> 
> Still.... wouldn't match up that well against other brands' offerings, but at least it's an option for those looking for a Proto.


It's a directional version of the Proto TT. It pretty much replaced the Heritage in the NS lineup. The Proto boards have always been true twins.

If I could only have one board to do everything, it'd be the West or the Capita Mercury so I'd disagree strongly with your statement that it doesn't match up well against other brands' offerings.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> So what's a NeverSummer West?
> 
> Poor board. Missed the hype train.
> 
> Still.... wouldn't match up that well against other brands' offerings, but at least it's an option for those looking for a Proto.


Did it even have any hype? I should have tried it at the demo. I'll try to keep it in mind, always forget about it.

I like asym boards and true twins, which is the reason I didn't try the west.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> It's a directional version of the Proto TT. It pretty much replaced the Heritage in the NS lineup. The Proto boards have always been true twins.
> 
> If I could only have one board to do everything, it'd be the West or the Capita Mercury so I'd disagree strongly with your statement that it doesn't match up well against other brands' offerings.


That's what I mean... "Directional" version being what? like 1cm setback? The board is pretty much the same thing. With the exception of missing the hype train. 

And no. I could name drop like 10 boards that absolutely crush a NS west. Despite my preference. But you can strongly disagree, that's fine.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Is it just me or is anyone else starting to get the idea that F1EA doesn't actually like NS and is just pretending?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

scottb7 said:


> all i got to say is:


What does this board have to do with a Proto type 2?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kriegs13 said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else starting to get the idea that F1EA doesn't actually like NS and is just pretending?


Nope. I have 3 brand new Never summers man.
I'm getting a Swift next.

And then the new shaper series asymmetrical double twin.

I got rid of all my other boards. Type 2 is all I need.

Tried a Deep Thinker and that board was no match to the mighty Type 2. Or the Funsligner. Now that's an all mountain killer.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Nope. I have 3 brand new Never summers man.
> I'm getting a Swift next.
> 
> And then the new shaper series asymmetrical double twin.
> ...


Haha yeah, I hear you. Like I've said before. I do enjoy my NS decks but there is an undeniable blind loyalty to the brand by some. I'm just over here still having a warpig boner.

Jokes aside, have you tried any of the Sims decks pressed by NS? I've only been on the blade, and I do like the board for what it is.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

F1EA said:


> That's what I mean... "Directional" version being what? like 1cm setback? The board is pretty much the same thing. With the exception of missing the hype train.
> 
> And no. I could name drop like 10 boards that absolutely crush a NS west. Despite my preference. But you can strongly disagree, that's fine.


You've probably never even rode the West. You're just as annoying on these threads as these new accounts. Blind hatred is no better than blind nut huggery.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> You've probably never even rode the West. You're just as annoying on these threads as these new accounts. Blind hatred is no better than blind nut huggery.


Nope.
I have ridden the West. 160 Wide I think.

Ridden Proto 1, Proto 2, Swift, west and ripsaw.
Oh and Cobra.


"As annoying"?! 

I've failed.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The Cobra is the worst board NS ever made IMO. The design made sense on paper but it just didn't translate on the snow. Something about that tail design made it feel really catchy.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> The Cobra is the worst board NS ever made IMO.


Probably. It's very similar to the Proto 1. I bought a Cobra without trying it because I had ridden a Proto 1 and though the Cobra was actually what it kind of said it was. But no. The Cobra was just a setback Proto, maybe slightly stiffer which made it even less appealing.

Ripsaw is a door with metal edges. WTF. 

West is fine. A bit damp, but ok. It's not supposed a poppy freestyle all mtn board. The Proto type 2 is!

Swift is ok but similar issue as the Cobra. All that rocker just bounces and bounces when you add the setback (as the Cobra) it makes the issue worse because then bumps are even more annoying. Seems like the only way they can correct then bounciness is by making the boards damp or super stiff. Which turns them into the Proto 2 or the Ripsaw. 

Then comes powder..... camber in the nose contact. Why?!!?? That kind of forces you to ride back leg heavy in pow, and it shows in every single video I see of people riding NS and some Libs in powder. You can get used to it though, and although i ride a few boards that you steer from the rear, I nornally center my weight and no issues with float.

BUT definitely, the sidecut is awesome. I like variogrip. And their build quality is good. Not bomb proof, but I doubt anyone would have issues with a NS. Same goes to almost all manufacturers.

So in the end.... I kind of gave up trying NeverSummers. And also gave up on explaining because 99% of the people constantly hyping up NS are either riding "extended demo" boards or are from CO and only ride NS. So... do I care? No. Ride what you want. If you are a NS sales person, you obviously have more interest than me in hyping up the brand than I have in hyping down the brand.

But, I do enjoy a troll thread. So keep em coming.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Also, that's just opinion.

So... feel free 

I probably have a board that actually rides worse than a NS. That's fine. 

I don't like Jones boards either. Haven't tried the newer ones, which he's kind of mellowed the vibe a bit. But... there's too much stuff to try out. Lots of demo days with a lot of brands, plus the rental/demo centers etc. But I don't really have the time available to get out start trying boards just for research anymore.


----------



## JPopster (Jan 26, 2018)

@F1EA - I think you are a silly little punk! Pretentious wannabe... keep on hating NS. I hear they make Sims at the NS factory but it is all traditional camber like you are prolly obsessed with. Go buy one of those.

Who needs a catch-free ride anyways..


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> BUT definitely, the sidecut is awesome. I like variogrip. And their build quality is good. Not bomb proof, but I doubt anyone would have issues with a NS. Same goes to almost all manufacturers.


Amen to that. If I could put that sidecut on every board I own, I would. 

I think the general consensus is that they're good snowboards that ride in a particular way, but the fanboys can be so intolerable and that alone puts people off. 

Most brands tend to have a running theme with how they ride;
Neversummer - Damp, durable and not so poppy. If you don't care too much about air time or spring edge to edge, then it's all positives. 
Ride & Endeavor - Damp (not NS damp) _and_ poppy. The way they use Urethane and Carbon rocks. Flow too, but more on the damp side. 
Capita - Lightweight, poppy, freestyle theme, soft bases. Might just be me but I see a lot of base damage with capitas more so than other brands. 
Mervin - Damp and magnetraction. Will ride through anything and hold an edge while doing it. 
Burton - The definition of middle ground. Sometimes you'd want more dampness, sometimes you'd want more liveliness, but for the most part the majority of their line tends to sit nicely in the middle. Goldilocks approves. 
Salomon & K2. Lively as all hell. Some of the snappiest decks I've ridden, and great value. Ski companies make good boards. 

I know that's not even close to the full range of brands, or accurate for all the boards across their lines, but in general I think brands do follow a 'theme'


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

I totally DISAGREE with the above post about most brands having a theme and your generalizations. Unfortunately, most brands don't have a theme. Each brand tends to have a very wide line from noodles to stiff. Which makes picking a board even tougher, cause you have to pick brand and board, and size, and width. And length alone can make a pretty big difference on how poppy a board feels.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

JPopster said:


> @F1EA - I think you are a silly little punk! Pretentious wannabe... keep on hating NS. I hear they make Sims at the NS factory but it is all traditional camber like you are prolly obsessed with. Go buy one of those.
> 
> Who needs a catch-free ride anyways..



You silly little punk, Trix are for kids.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

scottb7 said:


> I totally DISAGREE with the above post about most brands having a theme and your generalizations. Unfortunately, most brands don't have a theme. Each brand tends to have a very wide line from noodles to stiff. Which makes picking a board even tougher, cause you have to pick brand and board, and size, and width. And length alone can make a pretty big difference on how poppy a board feels.




Stiff and noodles isn’t what he said. You don’t think that each brand has its own “feel” or “personality”?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

No each brand does not have its own "feel and personality". Many many brands have different base profiles. You think the different base profiles feel and have the same personality? Nope. Yeah he did not use the word noodle. I did. He used the word damp. So what is your point? You can't generalize a feel or personality to a brand for any of the brands that make a wide product line. 

Come on, this is stupid. Many many brands make all mountain, freeride, freestyle and/or park boards. You think they have the same "feel and personality"?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

scottb7 said:


> No each brand does not have its own feel. Many many brands have different base profiles. You think the different base profiles feel the same. Nope. Yeah he did not use the word noodle. I did. He used the word damp. So what is your point? You can't generalize a feel to a brand for any of the brands that make a wide product line.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, this is stupid. Many many brands make all mountain and park boards. You think they feel the same?




No I don’t think each board within a brand feels the exact same. That’s what I meant. Of course each brand makes a variety of boards. But when it comes to common wood selection, types/designs of inlay, side cut tendency/tech, “proprietary” profiles etc etc; one can come to expect a certain personality from a brands decks. Are there going to be surprises and outliers? Sure! Should someone write off a brand because they “know” what it’s gonna feel like? No. But I definitely believe that one can make a reasonable assumption of certain things when considering any given brand with which they are familiar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Amen to that. If I could put that sidecut on every board I own, I would.
> 
> I think the general consensus is that they're good snowboards that ride in a particular way, but the fanboys can be so intolerable and that alone puts people off.
> 
> ...


Maybe.

A few brands have certain themes due to their location, who their team is, their desires or whatever else. But short of a few cases, it's not really the norm. Most brands want variety. 

Burton has way too many boards to even call it goldilocks because whatever it is... they'll probably have a board. They also have clothes. Camping stuff. Bindings. Boots. Beer cozies. Gwen Stefani colabs lol

Jones has a theme.

Arbor has their little wood theme thing going. But that's not really a 'board' theme. They have a pretty varied lineup.

Lib/Gnu have a lot of different boards, profiles and riders. Most of their stuff is on the damp side, but if you're willing to work through their line, there's going to be some outliers so likely... if you like Mervin, you can find something that suits you. And even if you don't there's probably something you could look at.

Ride and Endeavor are both reasonably damp with the dampening tech. Pretty poppy as well. Endeavor was pretty much all twin-like freestyle boards for a couple of years, but now added a few freeride-ish boards. Ride are super varied; they have a lot of different boards. 

Capita is weird. I need to try the Kazu. And maybe the board the substituted the Charlie for; hopefully it's softer and with a smaller sidecut radius.... 

Yeah K2, Salomon and Rossi have a very interesting lineup. They can afford to go beyond the image and just put out boards that people can ride.

Lobster... well what can I say. Pass.

Moss... now that's a theme.

Yes.... pretty varied. No real theme. No BS.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

"That's what I meant". Thanks for agreeing with me but not having the balls to admit you were wrong.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I guess more than a theme, it's that there's something each brand is know for, or at least stereotyped for....


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

scottb7 said:


> "That's what I meant". Thanks for agreeing with me but not having the balls to admit you were wrong.




First, smoke a joint and chill out dingleberry. Second, “what i meant” was that his original statement was not saying that every board within a brand is going to feel like the same board. Third, I’m neither right nor wrong as I’m talking about personal perception as opposed to fact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Dingleberries is what you have for breakfast. Your personal perception of a brand having a theme is wrong. Note to an idiot, a personal opinion can be wrong.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

scottb7 said:


> Dingleberries is what you have for breakfast. Your personal perception of a brand having a theme is wrong. Note to an idiot, a personal opinion can be wrong.


I really don't complain about whatever your mom serves me for breakfast. The passionless handies feel like going to work on a monday after a bad cold all weekend, but they come with a smile that just won't quit.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

The reason the handies she gave you were "passionless" is she could not even get excited about giving you a new disease, cause you already had them all. Have fun spreading them all to everyone's mom! Too bad no one your own age wants to go near you.

P.s. Of course you don't complain about eating dingleberries. That is best you can afford.

din·gle·ber·ry: a particle of fecal matter attached to the anal hair of an animal.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

scottb7 said:


> The reason the handies she gave you were "passionless" is she could not even get excited about giving you a new disease, cause you already had them all.




Good one. You grew up with all sisters huh? And sorry to hear about your mother’s diseases. I now feel as though I took that too far. Send her my best and take care of your bad self. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

No worries, take it easy. I'll tell mom to share her HIV meds with you. I am glad she got the disease after she had me and I am still clean. Too bad for you.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

kriegs13 said:


> No I don’t think each board within a brand feels the exact same. That’s what I meant. Of course each brand makes a variety of boards. But when it comes to common wood selection, types/designs of inlay, side cut tendency/tech, “proprietary” profiles etc etc; one can come to expect a certain personality from a brands decks. Are there going to be surprises and outliers? Sure! Should someone write off a brand because they “know” what it’s gonna feel like? No. But I definitely believe that one can make a reasonable assumption of certain things when considering any given brand with which they are familiar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^ That's more what I was getting at. 

Of course brand line ups are generally varied with base profiles and stiffnesses etc, but a lot of brands also use similar materials and construction techniqes throughout their line. Neversummer use a crapload of epoxy/resin and rubber. That's what gives them their dampness, and imo is a uniquely Neversummer feel, regardless of exact profile or stiffness. Endeavor has their seamless urethane sidewall throughout their entire line, that gives all of their boards a particular feel. Ride absolutely loves carbon and urethane. They use a shitload of carbon, combined with their 'slimewalls' tech which is in their noodle the Kink up to one of the stiffest boards in snowboarding, the Timeless. Salomon love using cork combined with carbon to get their dampness and snap from. Flow has their 'kush control' where they have urethane layers between the core and base in different configurations for different purposes, always focused along the edge or under the bindings. They ride incredibly smooth on edge because of this, but because they typically also use tip to tail carbon stringers, they retain good pop for the full length of the board. Arbor does not want anyone to ever catch an edge riding their snowboards, it's either rocker with grip tech underfoot, or camber with beveled contact points. Bataleon/lobster take that to a whole different level with their Triple base technology and full camber. They want forgiveness rolling on edge or sliding features, but the longitudinal snap of camber.

All of these are features or themes that are relatively unique to each company, and affect how boards from that company ride, no matter where on the spectrum of stiffness or profile they sit. 
@scottb7, I second the smoke a joint and chill out. Why the hostility dude? It's just snowboarding.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> @scottb7, I second the smoke a joint and chill out. Why the hostility dude? It's just snowboarding.


He's trying to get the thread locked.

Maybe he has a lot to lose out of it.

That's what happens when you fake reviews.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> ^ That's more what I was getting at.
> 
> Of course brand line ups are generally varied with base profiles and stiffnesses etc, but a lot of brands also use similar materials and construction techniqes throughout their line. Neversummer use a crapload of epoxy/resin and rubber. That's what gives them their dampness, and imo is a uniquely Neversummer feel, regardless of exact profile or stiffness. Endeavor has their seamless urethane sidewall throughout their entire line, that gives all of their boards a particular feel. Ride absolutely loves carbon and urethane. They use a shitload of carbon, combined with their 'slimewalls' tech which is in their noodle the Kink up to one of the stiffest boards in snowboarding, the Timeless. Salomon love using cork combined with carbon to get their dampness and snap from. Flow has their 'kush control' where they have urethane layers between the core and base in different configurations for different purposes, always focused along the edge or under the bindings. They ride incredibly smooth on edge because of this, but because they typically also use tip to tail carbon stringers, they retain good pop for the full length of the board. Arbor does not want anyone to ever catch an edge riding their snowboards, it's either rocker with grip tech underfoot, or camber with beveled contact points. Bataleon/lobster take that to a whole different level with their Triple base technology and full camber. They want forgiveness rolling on edge or sliding features, but the longitudinal snap of camber.
> 
> All of these are features or themes that are relatively unique to each company, and affect how boards from that company ride, no matter where on the spectrum of stiffness or profile they sit.


Yep that. Got it.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

lmao every time I think the thread is going to die because people run out of shit to say, a new challenger apears. I'm just happy I'm not in it anymore.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

jae said:


> lmao every time I think the thread is going to die because people run out of shit to say, a new challenger apears. I'm just happy I'm not in it anymore.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

F1EA said:


> He's trying to get the thread locked.
> 
> Maybe he has a lot to lose out of it.
> 
> That's what happens when you fake reviews.




I didn’t even realize he was one of these NS fanboys I’m hearing rumors about. Y’all may be on to something!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I need an antiseptic ointment or something after reading this thread. Go ride more, spew toxins less. 

uke:


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Phedder said:


> kriegs13 said:
> 
> 
> > No I don’t think each board within a brand feels the exact same. That’s what I meant. Of course each brand makes a variety of boards. But when it comes to common wood selection, types/designs of inlay, side cut tendency/tech, “proprietary” profiles etc etc; one can come to expect a certain personality from a brands decks. Are there going to be surprises and outliers? Sure! Should someone write off a brand because they “know” what it’s gonna feel like? No. But I definitely believe that one can make a reasonable assumption of certain things when considering any given brand with which they are familiar.
> ...


Great read and probably the best part of the thread. Never been on an Endeavor, and DH2 was the last Ride board I’ve ridden. Never ridden a Flow either. Good information.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> The Cobra is the worst board NS ever made IMO. The design made sense on paper but it just didn't translate on the snow. Something about that tail design made it feel really catchy.


And that is why these debates *can be* fun (sadly often they're not) - different opinions and different tastes. To me the Cobra is still the second best/favorite deck NS ever made (after the Heritage). I agree that is harder to ride well than other NS boards (at least of those since they went CRC) but it is so much more rewarding.
I just wished that it was stiffer. I missed out on the last 1-2 iterations which supposedly had a bit more oomph.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SGboarder said:


> And that is why these debates *can be* fun (sadly often they're not) - different opinions and different tastes. To me the Cobra is still the second best/favorite deck NS ever made (after the Heritage). I agree that is harder to ride well than other NS boards (at least of those since they went CRC) but it is so much more rewarding.
> I just wished that it was stiffer. I missed out on the last 1-2 iterations which supposedly had a bit more oomph.


Find a 25. It's the board that the Cobra should've been.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> SGboarder said:
> 
> 
> > And that is why these debates *can be* fun (sadly often they're not) - different opinions and different tastes. To me the Cobra is still the second best/favorite deck NS ever made (after the Heritage). I agree that is harder to ride well than other NS boards (at least of those since they went CRC) but it is so much more rewarding.
> ...


So I demo’d a 25. Helluva board, but for me, still wanting that Heritage. Something about the 25 edge to edge was missing. Couldn’t figure it out. 

Different things for different people is right.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> It's a directional version of the Proto TT. It pretty much replaced the Heritage in the NS lineup. The Proto boards have always been true twins.
> 
> If I could only have one board to do everything, it'd be the West or the Capita Mercury so I'd disagree strongly with your statement that it doesn't match up well against other brands' offerings.


And I'd have to agree strongly with your statement. My Heritage is still my all-time fave, but my West comes in a close second. And just so we're clear about fanboyism...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah I would ride a NS if I found one I liked. Nothing against them really. I'm usually poking fun about it but for the most part it's just goofing off. 

Of course, it gets harder to keep trying new stuff because it's easy to go off things that you know and like and take it from there, than to spend the effort going through different type of boards that you have to get used to.

Specially when the last 2 seasons have been so good. I try lots of boards on bad seasons hahah


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Find a 25. It's the board that the Cobra should've been.


Tried it. Liked it, probably #3 among NS boards. Sadly not as lively as the Cobra and not much better in pow. But a good board - surprised that there are still so many NOS left in stores.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Donutz said:


> And I'd have to agree strongly with your statement. My Heritage is still my all-time fave, but my West comes in a close second. And just so we're clear about fanboyism...


Phew.

I got the email notification with your name....
uh oh what did they say now. 

All good. Ride on.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Donutz said:


> And I'd have to agree strongly with your statement. My Heritage is still my all-time fave, but my West comes in a close second. And just so we're clear about fanboyism...


Reminds me of one of my favourite quotes about Religion;

"Religion is like a penis. It's fine to have one and it's fine to be proud of it, but please don't whip it out in public and start waving it around... and PLEASE don't try to shove it down my child's throat."

Nothing wrong with having an NS, and being proud of it, but...

That's what gets me with some of the fanboyism.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Donutz said:


> And I'd have to agree strongly with your statement. My Heritage is still my all-time fave, but my West comes in a close second. And just so we're clear about fanboyism...


Wait a minute; You agree with him, but disagree with yourself?

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/246154-whats-replacement-ns-heritage.html

Like I said, while it's not a bad board, I could list at least 10 other boards that crush the West.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think a lot of people forget that these are just opinions. One man's trash is another man's treasure. There's no such thing as one snowboard that is definitively proven to be better than another snowboard. If you like it better, great. Then it's the better board for YOU. But statements like "I could list at least 10 boards that crush *insert board*" are just bullshit and cheapen any point that you're trying to make.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

18-19 Never summer Catalog came out today if anybody cares. 

Never Summer - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I think a lot of people forget that these are just opinions. One man's trash is another man's treasure. There's no such thing as one snowboard that is definitively proven to be better than another snowboard. If you like it better, great. Then it's the better board for YOU. But statements like "I could list at least 10 boards that crush *insert board*" are just bullshit and cheapen any point that you're trying to make.



"Conclusion: The West is not a replacement for the Heritage. Or if it is, it's not a good one. Honestly, the West feels more like my Proto HD in behavior. So, I'm wondering if anyone has a suggestion for a board that feels like a Heritage--and not necessarily NS, although it would be great if NS had a slide-in replacement.

For reference, the Heritage is a battleship--it cuts through cruft and bumps with disdain. The Proto and West have a tendency to skip and bounce when things get rough."

So here's the 10 boards that will still have a sort of Heritage/West/Proto-esque freestyle all mountain attitude, without the "tendency to skip and bounce":

Since West is "directional", I'll do 5 directional and 5 twin-like... just because you can simply setback the twins to make them closer to the West.

1. Yes Pick your Line
2. Flight Attendant
3. Endeavor Maverick
4. Ride Alter Ego
5. Arbor Iguchi

6. Lib Hot Knife
7. Arbor Coda camber
8. Salomon Assassin
9. Ride Machete GT
10. Yes Greats

Bonus: Jones Mountain Twin, Rossi One. Gnu Metal gnuru.

There's more. I just capped it at 10 to be nice.

If you think these boards ^ have a "tendency to skip and bounce", then you must be riding rocks. 

Also... ALL those boards are pretty poppy/lively freestyle oriented boards. Except for the Hot Knife which is kind of aggressive, same kind of profile but not as skippy. The bounciest is probably the Coda... but it is bouncy compared to the others in the list. Not when compared to the Proto or west. And like I've said (over and over and over and over again) is that NS could make a poppy board... but it becomes too bouncy. So they correct it.... by making it super damp. The older Proto was poppier..... and a bounce fest. The new one got 'corrected' = a snooze fest. Other stiffer/charger NS boards end up being so damp it's crazy. All this while those 10^ boards...... do both. 

I do like the Buffalo graphic though. Super cool.... minus the eagle.

But you know what cheapens any argument "you guys" try to make?
Want a top 10 list?


----------



## fr3nzy (Jan 22, 2018)

ek9max said:


> 18-19 Never summer Catalog came out today if anybody cares.
> 
> Never Summer - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


Looks good to me!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> 18-19 Never summer Catalog came out today if anybody cares.
> 
> Never Summer - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


No Type 3??

I'm bummed.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> No Type 3??
> 
> I'm bummed.


I'm sure it'll be the mis season release that they love to do


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

F1EA said:


> "Conclusion: The West is not a replacement for the Heritage. Or if it is, it's not a good one. Honestly, the West feels more like my Proto HD in behavior. So, I'm wondering if anyone has a suggestion for a board that feels like a Heritage--and not necessarily NS, although it would be great if NS had a slide-in replacement.
> 
> For reference, the Heritage is a battleship--it cuts through cruft and bumps with disdain. The Proto and West have a tendency to skip and bounce when things get rough."
> 
> ...


I guess my whole point regarding opinion flew over your head since you continue to make definitive statements.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I guess my whole point regarding opinion flew over your head since you continue to make definitive statements.


Or did I simply completely dimiss it?

I guess we'll never know


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Or did I simply completely dimiss it?
> 
> I guess we'll never know


People being incapable or unwilling to distinguish opinion from fact is certainly a rampant issue that we're dealing with in society in general right now, that's for sure.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> People being incapable or unwilling to distinguish opinion from fact is certainly a rampant issue that we're dealing with in society in general right now, that's for sure.


Suuuuuuuuure


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Suuuuuuuuure


Well, maybe Canadia doesn't have that problem right now, but we south of your border certainly do! Ugh, why don't you take it to the political forum that I will never have to suffer again?

As for the NS bit, why is this still going on? I like to ride their boards, others don't. Who cares? All preference anyways, ride what you like and don't be an ass about it!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Varza said:


> Well, maybe Canadia doesn't have that problem right now, but we south of your border certainly do! Ugh, why don't you take it to the political forum that I will never have to suffer again?
> 
> As for the NS bit, why is this still going on? I like to ride their boards, others don't. Who cares? All preference anyways, ride what you like and don't be an ass about it!


hah no politics from my end. That ship has sunk....
See what I did there?

And yeah... Ride what you like. I think I've said 100+ times already.

So what's the issue?

Somebodies get all worked up because maybe they're getting an opinion that doesn't please them or in the case of a few, that doesn't serve their interests?

You can have your opinions too. And you can call them facts if you want. Doesn't make them any more facts than opinions. Feel free to share them, like you did now with this particular opinion.

I've never said otherwise about opinions, or have I?


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

F1EA said:


> hah no politics from my end. That ship has sunk....
> See what I did there?
> 
> And yeah... Ride what you like. I think I've said 100+ times already.
> ...


Eh, I've not followed this so closely, it seemed to start ok, then devolved into something terrifying.

Opinions ≠ Facts. Yep, we agree. Problems arise when someone makes a statement of fact and others go "well, that's just your opinion". Many different slippery slopes here, all solidly icy narrow steep chutes.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Varza said:


> Eh, I've not followed this so closely, it seemed to start ok, then devolved into something terrifying.
> 
> Opinions ≠ Facts. Yep, we agree. Problems arise when someone makes a statement of fact and others go "well, that's just your opinion". Many different slippery slopes here, all solidly icy narrow steep chutes.


Yes.
It took a nasty turn at some point, but for the most part it's civil. I think so at least.

I'm cruising down the powdery slopes though. No icy chutes


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Wait a minute; You agree with him, but disagree with yourself?
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/246154-whats-replacement-ns-heritage.html
> 
> Like I said, while it's not a bad board, I could list at least 10 other boards that crush the West.


Yeah, I know, scary right? The thing is, my early problems with the West turned out to be my fault. Once I corrected my riding issues, it started behaving far better. OTOH, the Chairman remains squirrelly when straight-lining, and I'm past thinking that's my fault. Although I am going to try it with a different set of bindings before I render final judgement. But as of this moment, the West is giving me a ride that's closer to the Heritage, although neither of the new boards cuts through the roughs as well.

Bottom line, I find myself liking the West more and more as I get used to it, while liking the Chairman less and less.

On paper (well, on the NS website) the Chairman _should_ be the Heritage replacement. It's got the stiffness and damp characteristics, whereas the West is rated closer to a noodle.

On a slightly related subject, I was out shopping today and went into the Boardroom on W 4th to look around. Spent significant time in the boards aisle, drooling. No, not from brain damage. I've decided that if and when there's a demo day at one of the local mountains, I'm going to spend the day trying out boards. As was said upthread, it can be easier and safer to stick with what you're used to, but I can afford to take a few chances now. So maybe next year I'll be rocking some other brand.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

F1EA said:


> 1. Yes Pick your Line
> 2. Flight Attendant
> 3. Endeavor Maverick
> 4. Ride Alter Ego
> ...


Dammit I was just looking at some of these!

(stalks off, muttering)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, I know, scary right? The thing is, my early problems with the West turned out to be my fault. Once I corrected my riding issues, it started behaving far better. OTOH, the Chairman remains squirrelly when straight-lining, and I'm past thinking that's my fault. Although I am going to try it with a different set of bindings before I render final judgement. But as of this moment, the West is giving me a ride that's closer to the Heritage, although neither of the new boards cuts through the roughs as well.
> 
> Bottom line, I find myself liking the West more and more as I get used to it, while liking the Chairman less and less.
> 
> ...


Yeah Boardroom and Burton do demo days at Cypress every year. 
There's also a huge demo weekend at Whistler (forgot the date, but it's close to spring)...... I think pretty much every brand has a tent.

Trying a bunch of different stuff is a toss up. If it's a good day sometimes I just want to go ride and not spend the day swapping gear. But also don't want to try a powder board in slush..... so it's kind of a choose your battle thing.

The West I would totally enjoy a lot more than the Chairman. Chairman is just too stiff (similar to Ripsaw - which I found simply too much of a plank). West has a much nicer friendly flex and it is actually pretty fun under certain conditions (a bit too soft, but not impossible to deal with). Similar to Proto 2; but in order to make it less bouncy they have to get shy with pop and add a lot of dampness. So that's why I prefer other boards.... they can have the snap, liveliness and friendly flex.... without having to be super stiff nor super damp to cut through chop and give you a solid ride. All that translates into a board that you can sort of play around with, but also charge it if you have to. Doesn't mean ALL my boards are looking for that ^ but sometimes I make a conscious sacrifice say for..... powder or big open bowls performance. Pretty sure if you ride that Chairman in a place more suited for what limitations it has..... you will be stoked.

Anyways.... I am yet to ride a board I can't have fun with.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Anyways.... I am yet to ride a board I can't have fun with.


I started on a Morrow Lithium, and still got hooked.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Donutz said:


> I started on a Morrow Lithium, and still got hooked.


I have Morrow Lithium too! Haven't ridden it in 10-ish years but definitely enjoyed it. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

